# You won't get enough of him this summer!!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures!
He is a handsome boy. 
Seems like you're having fun with him.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

hes a chuncky fellow lol 

jk he looks really good


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

the black and white pics are beautiful
great looking horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Luke is SO cuteeeee!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i LOVE his dapples!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice dapples!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Luke is really a stunning palomino. I love dappled pallys. What are you training him to be?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, good question. He looks like he could excell in just about anything. Which is good.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

lol that my horse barname (luke) as Luke the Duke too!  aww your horse Luke is beautiful, I like the dappled spot color on pal. He so cute!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! lol

I'm not really training him for anything specific. He's ridden western and so over the summer I'm riding him to get him back into shape, as you've all noticed he's a bit chunky!! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like he has lost some weight already! He looks great! Gonna be super hot when he is fit!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's gorgeous, chunky looking fella! I've always wanted a palomino.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im not usually the world hugest fan of qh's but he is beautiful  he would lovely all done up in western gear


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! how long did those pictures take you to upload?! Wow! Great looking fella, I love the look of him. A palomino, wow, what a great looking horse! Looking forward to seeing some more pictures later on!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really liked the 34th picture. His build reminds me of the older qh lines. All the older ones are really thick and concentrated like him. Do you own him? or is he boarded at your place. He looks like a good flip to make money on.


----------

